# wet shot or dry shot?



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

i got a ga16de motor with headers, exhaust, intake, plugs, and wires, i was wondering which nitrous kit would be the best.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I wouldn't mess around with a dry shot. If you are serious about a nitrous kit go with a wet shot. It is more reliable, more controlable, and more adjustable.


----------



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

what brand do u reccomend?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

The big three are NOS, Zex, and NX. NOS is (more or less) the original and still the best, NX I would say #2 and then Zex. Zex is probably the best dry shot system.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

zex is very user friendly too. i have an NX system and i love it. very easy to use and hasnt given me any problems. the thing you have to remember though is that with the nx or nos system, if you blow out a solenoid, theyre easy to replace. if you blow out the xez solenoid, its not so easy. unless theyve changed their system up - thats the way its been.


----------



## stieny (Jun 28, 2006)

What AsleepAltima said are good points. Zex have their solenoids contained in a NCU (Nitrous Control Unit) which you can open up and change if need be but will be alittle more time consuming. I had a Zex wet kit on my old GT but I hated it. The NCU box is a nice idea in theory but to much to go wrong when it comes down to it. I have heard some bad stuff about NOS systems as well. I have seen time after time success with NX systems. They are simple yet reliable. If I had to choose another N20 system it would be NX hands down.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I have not used nx but have never had a problem using NOS. A friend of mine even has a 500 shot on a Chevy 502 with no problems.

There is also the availabilty of parts question. I know NOS parts are very available. Jegs and Summit do 2 day shipping if your local shop doesn't have it.


----------



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

i was looking at the nx systems but not sure which 1 to go with. should i get the EFI stage 1 or the EFI dual stage? whats does EFI stand for?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

EFI is a system for "electronic fuel injection" as oposed to a system designed for use with carborated vehicles. Your car is efi. Also a dual stage kit is for racing. One stage kicks in at one predetermined time and the second stage at a another predetermined time. Say 1st stage at 4000rpm and the second at 5500rpm to give another boost when you are on the downside of your torque curve to help you push all of the way thru to the end of the quarter mile. 

If yoy are looking for a system for street use and occasional strip use, get the single stage.


----------



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

ok my friend was telling me that if i get the nitrous i have 2 retard timing. is this true cause it says work with stock engines but i have nologly wires and iridium plugs.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

That was covered on another thread, check "NOS on a QG15"


----------

